# Quick update: again, new city new haircut LOL



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lookin' good. glad to have you back to posting a bit more!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So glad you're doing well! The doggies look great!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Love to have you back! Lou looks so poodley! and Apollo so handsome! Love their summer cuts!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's so good to hear from you!!!! Very glad all is good in your world and hope to see you here more again! The 'kids' are looking fantastic....it looks like you finally found a good groomer LOL!!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> It's so good to hear from you!!!! Very glad all is good in your world and hope to see you here more again! The 'kids' are looking fantastic....it looks like you finally found a good groomer LOL!!!!!


Thanks!!!  

This particular groomer is really nice, expensive, but it's worth it because THEY LOVE LOU & APOLLO there, they even said: you can bring them back anytime!!! They said Lou & Apollo are a dream to groom  that makes me proud ! 

Here is the before 

And after


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe with the app it will let me 
let's see..
BEFORE & AFTER


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Before and after


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh goodness they are so handsome!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Lou, we missed ya! The fur kids look great. Looking forward to hearing your news.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So nice to hear from you, and so happy to hear that you and the babies are doing well!
Hope this means that you will be joining in again - you were missed!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yay Lou is back! Missed you! Glad to know all is well and can hardly to wait to hear about your adventures


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Lou,

So happy to see you and the kids back here. They look fabulous as usual. Enjoy San Antonion and hope you get some time to explore Hill Country and the surrounding area. My sister lived there for many years. That area has a very rich history......although here in Colorado I find the climate easy to live with. You might give it a try some time.

Welcome home, Viking Queen


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Viking Queen said:


> Lou,
> 
> So happy to see you and the kids back here. They look fabulous as usual. Enjoy San Antonion and hope you get some time to explore Hill Country and the surrounding area. My sister lived there for many years. That area has a very rich history......although here in Colorado I find the climate easy to live with. You might give it a try some time.
> 
> Welcome home, Viking Queen


Thank you! I'm a bit of a homebody I definitely need some incentives to leave the house. But I really really want to come out of my shell and
"go live a little" haha! (As my dad would say) 

I'm accepting suggestions!! 
if you guys know of really cool stuff to do in San Antonio, and/or Austin and surrounding areas, please let me know. Thx! 

Ps. I love Colorado, I miss it  

Thanks everyone for the kind words ❤


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here are some recent photos... I hope they upload, I'm having a hard time with poodleforum on my iPhone.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Love the new cuts, welcome back!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

kinda thinking apollo might like a mohawk!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Here's another one. I love this one . 

They are bringing their leash signaling they want to go outside  Very convincing


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Missed You and the kids girl. Welcome back!


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm a transplant to Texas too, but we are north of Dallas. Dad is in Conifer, CO, and I love it there. Oh I do get the snow thing. As a kid I grew up primarily in Louisiana and then we moved to Southern California...perfect weather, to me anyway there. Your dogs are so handsome and loved seeing all the pictures.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

As usual ... I'm taking a million photos... I'm a photography-addict


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

My sweet babies 

Miss Lou and Mr. Apollo


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Mom... They shrunk us !


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

It's great to see you posting again! Hope you can stick around a little more.

❤ the pics. of Apollo & Lou!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh, seriously, I'm enjoying each picture so much! I can't get over how adorable and photogenic they are!! Thanks so much so sharing!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome back!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you so much!! I'm happy you are enjoying the photos, because I do too  

It's even more fun when I can share them!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I love your two, furry or nekkid! 

Thanks for sharing photos - nice to have you back.


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

:dancing: Oh my goodness, they are all grown up and looking so adorable! 

So hello, Lou, Apollo and all of PF! :hello: I've been gone for, gosh, almost 2 years and decided today to check in to see who all was still around. Of course, the first poster I recognized was you, Lou! Sorry to hijack thread, but wanted to say hello to you and everyone. I'm happy to see many familiar, kind "faces" still posting. :grouphug: 

Have a great day all!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Your fur babies looks adorable especially Lou. I don't remember ever seeing Lou in that cut before. So cute. I haven't been on here much with a toddler and being prego but so happy to see that u r back and posting whenever I peek in.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My babies said:


> Your fur babies looks adorable especially Lou. I don't remember ever seeing Lou in that cut before. So cute. I haven't been on here much with a toddler and being prego but so happy to see that u r back and posting whenever I peek in.



Yay!!!! Another baby!?! So happy for you!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Viking Queen said:


> Lou,
> 
> So happy to see you and the kids back here. They look fabulous as usual. Enjoy San Antonion and hope you get some time to explore Hill Country and the surrounding area. My sister lived there for many years. That area has a very rich history......although here in Colorado I find the climate easy to live with. You might give it a try some time.
> 
> Welcome home, Viking Queen


Thank you!!!!!! Although I think we're moving back to Colorado!!! I'm so excited, the snow/cold might be a bit annoying at first, but I love everything about the place. It was my 2nd favorite state... And Texas hasn't been all that lately. We'll see... Hubby is checking it out, he drove up last night 
Thank you for your kind words! Happy to get in touch with you all again ❤


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> :dancing: Oh my goodness, they are all grown up and looking so adorable!
> 
> So hello, Lou, Apollo and all of PF! :hello: I've been gone for, gosh, almost 2 years and decided today to check in to see who all was still around. Of course, the first poster I recognized was you, Lou! Sorry to hijack thread, but wanted to say hello to you and everyone. I'm happy to see many familiar, kind "faces" still posting. :grouphug:
> 
> Have a great day all!


No worries!!! So glad you commented! Happy to see you back as well!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

More adorable pictures! 


Oh I'm such a proud momma!! 

Ps. Apollo is fine, the Elizabeth collar is only because he was scratching his neck too much and it was getting raw. Come to find out the groomer razorburned them in several places. It didn't show until later  but they are fine now. 
Never taking them back there, I honestly would rather them look silly and not be hurting than have a real close shave and be in pain . 

They are all healed up now, and their are pretty cool about it, they are not crybabies which is why ( for precaution and to not cause more damage) I bought the collar. 


And They are cuddlier than ever! Good for me!! I love their hugs. 


And their personalities shine brighter with each day that passes! They are so unique , like they are people inside the fluffy furry body


----------



## Arya's Toys (Feb 24, 2016)

WOW! Such beautiful, happy looking dogs you have.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Good to see you!! We loved TX as well, and are considering it for the future "retirement" age for us. Nice weather, nice people, nice!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Wonderful to see you again Lou! San Antonio is lovely! We love the River Walk. Remington will check us into one of our favorite little hideaway hotels down there. They spoil him. I was thinking about you the other day. I am so glad to see you! Hugs!


----------

